# Greens Mower Brush Anyone?



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

The very first season I started mowing with a greens mower, I wanted a brush kit or groomer on the front.

The groomers are difficult to find and *expensive*.

The brush kits are easy to find and about $330 on R&R. Still too expensive...

I decided to try and make my own brush kit.

*Purchased a 24" push broom for $15 at Lowes*. 









*Purchased a few 4" x 7/8" angle brackets for $3, and drilled out the holes to 3/8" ID for the HOC locking stud.*









*Attached the broom to the brackets with a few 3" screws, and I was done!*









*I can also loosen the nuts, and move the brush out of the way.*









I plan to move the brush around so the handle hole isn't protruding, or maybe cut it off.

Then I'll test it on the lawn tomorrow afternoon and report back if any changes need to be made for strength or angle of attack. Once I am happy with all that, I'll cut off the extra bristles that extend beyond the reels 21" cut.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I love the ingenuity!


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I took it out and didn't notice any issues while cutting. Everything seemed to be normal, and I mean that in the most neutral of ways. I'm not sure if the brush had any real effect. I'll keep using it, couldn't hurt anything.... right?

Took a little video, uploading it later tonight.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

https://youtu.be/Hvu9JU7mKek


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

The reel spinning to a stop at the end is epic. Great job! :thumbup:


----------



## atc4usmc (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice work Red!


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Great vid.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

lol, SG311.

Sweet editing, Red. Nice vid.


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

That's awesome, and has the added bonus of maybe sweeping anything out of the way from the reel that could potentially cause damage.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

If nothing else, it helps with worm mounds like these.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Here is a shot of the mower in action today, one side has zero dirt mounds, the other side has many!

The picture didn't turn out as clear as I had hoped, but you get the idea.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Love it, looks great!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Here is a shot of the mower in action today, one side has zero dirt mounds, the other side has many!
> 
> The picture didn't turn out as clear as I had hoped, but you get the idea.


My grooved front roller seems to take care of the mounds. Did you compare roller vs roller + brush? (I'm assuming the left side of that photo had not been mowed yet?)


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a shot of the mower in action today, one side has zero dirt mounds, the other side has many!
> ...


I haven't but will try that next time and post it.


----------



## bretben55 (Apr 24, 2017)

I tried doing the same thing. I've gotten as far as mounting brackets to a broom, but couldn't figure out how to duplicate the setup Toro advertises on their brush kit. I didn't think about the angle pieces. Thanks for the pics, but after hearing your thoughts, I may not waste anymore time on it.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I stopped using the brush the past few weeks to give myself a good baseline.

Reset the brush at ground level and gave her a cut (0.300 inches). I feel like the cut is cleaner. The cut grass is thrown over the brush and then lifted up again into the reel for a second cut (mulching?). The stripes are visibly sharper, but not sure you can see in a picture (I took one anyway).

Hindsight: I should've used an 18-inch brush. The 24-inch brush hangs over my reels cutting width, couple that extra width with a little overlap while cutting and you are 2+ inches into the last pass.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

With overcast, stripes still look great!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Looking great Red!!!

Is that sand or stolons in the bottom left corner of the picture?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/thelawnforum/posts/929053370569442


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Looking great Red!!!
> 
> Is that sand or stolons in the bottom left corner of the picture?


Thanks, it's Stolons.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

This is a close up of that lower left corner.
Not completely filled in yet.


----------



## lagerman72 (Feb 14, 2017)

Definitely looking good! Another few weeks and it'll be filled in with a side of nice and muggy... time for a new mowing hat :bandit:


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

The original push brooms I looked at came in 24inches and 18 inches. After using the 24inch broom a few weeks and a suggestion from Ware, I knew it would need to be modified/shortened down to match the 22inch reel. The broom was lifting grass that was cut in the previous pass.

While grocery shopping Sunday, I found an 18inch push broom on clearance for $5! I did a dry fitting today and it'll need a little work, of course! *BUT*! I think it's a winner! It'll ride just inside the cutting width of the reel. I overlap a little (sometimes a lot if beer is involved) so it should come out almost perfect!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Hey @Redtenchu ,

Great idea.
Just curious if you still use the DIY brush on your mower? 
Do you like it? Do you hate it?
Worth the time? Or nah?

Thanks.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Romangorilla said:


> Hey @Redtenchu ,
> 
> Great idea.
> Just curious if you still use the DIY brush on your mower?
> ...


It was a great cheap upgrade. I used it often. I switched to a cutting head with a groomer so I haven't used it in a while.


----------



## Romangorilla (Jun 3, 2019)

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## Johnl445 (Feb 11, 2020)

I've been enjoying this old thread, I'm curious to see if anyone has any feedback. if you use the brush in conjunction to the grass catcher, if the cut would be cleaner, more crisp, than not using a brush


----------



## twolf (Jan 25, 2019)

Here's an idea for you. Take your 24" brush and cut bristles on the sides to make it 22" or whatever you need. This way your bracket will still hold the wider brush, but the working width will be up to your liking.

Oops. Sorry - did not realize it was 2 y/o thread


----------

